# Catching the breeze!



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I gave a long haired mouse to Iced Rodentry. She called him Mojo Jojo.  
Here's a couple of really cute pics she took and sent to me.









Enjoying a photoshoot outing.









Oooh! I'm being puffed by the breeze!

:lol:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

He is so precious, and the coat is to die for!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

what a stunning coat! the second pic is hilarious


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

pics are fab  lol what a lovely mouse


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

what a fantastic coat and a great name


----------



## Malorey (Sep 6, 2012)

Those pictures are wonderful! As is the mouse ... just beautiful!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Too cute!! Love the 2nd picture!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!  Klara took such nice pics, that's why I wanted to share them. It made me quite proud Jojo! He's a nice pet type mouse.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What a beautiful mouse! The second picture reminds me of a hair-shampoo ad XD


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

That last photo really made me laugh! How adorable! I wish my longhaireds were that lovely. Is Mojo Jojo a BEW? He's a stunner.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Seafolly said:


> That last photo really made me laugh! How adorable! I wish my longhaireds were that lovely. Is Mojo Jojo a BEW? He's a stunner.


No, sadly. He's BE cream (bone). I'd love a BEW, though, but it's not likely to happen. Jojo's colour will darken a bit over time.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

My eye would never be able to tell the difference! Bone would be just as welcome in this household!  That second shot still makes me giggle. He seems so offended to have his fluff ruffled.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

that is one awesome mouse!!!!!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Klara, who took the pics, also sent this...

















Could this be Jojo's inspiration? :lol:

Actually the thing that makes me laugh is saying Mojo Jojo's name out loud. Try it.


----------

